# Hunting Clarks Hill



## moore0661 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm thinking about doing some hunting at the lake this year.  I've never done any lake hunting or any public land hunting before.  I just want to know if there's any place off limits.  I looked at the current regs and didn't see any exceptions for Clarks Hill.  Just wondering if there's rules about distance from houses, boat ramps, etc.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## anyduckado (Nov 19, 2010)

You can't hunt any of the State parks.  Mistletoe etc..All core land is up for grabs. As for hunting near house/docks just use your common sense. You defnitely don't want to be right next to one.  Good Luck and be careful the lake is low again this year.


----------



## anyduckado (Nov 22, 2010)

Did you have any luck?  I hunted the lake and ran into too many people.


----------



## hollerin big (Nov 22, 2010)

There were a bunch of people there sat mornin seen a lot of ducks.though


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 22, 2010)

Ain't no ducks on the hill!


----------



## across the river (Nov 22, 2010)

hollerin big said:


> There were a bunch of people there sat mornin seen a lot of ducks.though



Those were coots.  Ducks don't have a pointy bill.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh the ducks were there brother!  The hill was alive.  Best shoot ive ever had in Ga. was on clarkes hill sat morning.


----------



## across the river (Nov 22, 2010)

If it really was the best hunt you ever had, why would you brag about it on a an open forum?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Because it was.  I aint selfish.  Dont mind lettin people know where the ducks were/are.


----------



## primmative (Nov 23, 2010)

It was definitely a fun hunt this weekend.  I only made it in for the Saturday afternoon hunt, and the Sunday morning.  Don't think I saw one mallard....geese were flying super high in the main channel.  Heard some fellas having a real good time about 1/2 mile from us.  Only had three birds come into our spread,  and two teal who rocketed over the spread and gave us a good chance.  The two fellas I was with missed, and i got a misfire (older cartridge that the primer failed).  

The Hill is LOW and you definitely want to take it slow in the dark.  Overall didn't see any other hunters on Sunday morning.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 23, 2010)

hey if nothing else guys all of us that hunt the hill need to get together and hunt one morning


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice buffy there man.


----------



## across the river (Nov 23, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> Because it was.  I aint selfish.  Dont mind lettin people know where the ducks were/are.



Look, it is an open forum and you are free to say what you want.  I don't think it has anything to do with being selfish.   I think it has more to do with being misleading.  Based on your comments, I am sure there are people who have read you post and are thinking they can ride down on Saturday morning, set up anywhere without scouting, and kill ducks.  You and I both know that this is highly unlikely on Clark's Hill or any other lake in Georgia.  I think your post makes it sound like there are ducks all over the lake, and that simply isn't true.   If you were really trying to help someone out, why not send the guy a PM to give him some guidance on where to go.  Brag all you want.  Heck, even post pictures, but don't do it and then claim to be helping people out.  Again, my problem with you post is I think you are misleading a lot of people on here who don't know any better.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 23, 2010)

I think everyone on this forum was down there this weekend hunting...Including the group of hunters who shot at the geese that were 150 yards in the air Saturday morning....


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Nov 23, 2010)

I've learned the more people down a place on here the better it is..oh how terrible it is,but they keep going themselves..lol


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Im not trying to mislead anyone.  The birds are there if you put in the effort to find them.  We did and did great.  I never said it was the place to go if you wanted to limit out in 5 min. i just said it was my best Ga. hunt ever.  Simply put.  You read to deep into my comment.


----------



## primmative (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe my experience was the exception.....but we didn't see any other duck boats on the lake.  Looked like a small 20 boat bass tourney headed out Sunday.

It was just us, the coots, and a couple of nice woodies, and a hen bufflehead.  Funny thing about the hen bufflehead.....We hadn't seen anything but the pack of a 1000 coots for about an hour.  I'm watching the coots cut up in my binoculars and I see one duck break off from the pack and start flying toward me.  I put down the binoculars and pick up the shotgun.  I can't believe what I'm seeing.  It's not a coot but a white breasted duck.  Bada bing bada boom....the old pup is pickin' her up and we're all laughing because the guys I was with thought I shot a coot.  I got the last laugh with the buffle in my bag!


----------



## anyduckado (Nov 26, 2010)

Saturday morning might as well have been a big hunting club shoot.  I have never in my life seen so many hacks or disrespectful people hunting on Clarks hill.  I've been hunting for over 25 years and this new breed of duck hunters is very very unethical.


----------



## pintail30635 (Nov 27, 2010)

went to the hill sat an sun saw one group of teal,4 ringneck,8 gads sun saw two group way high an 3 coots like everyone said lake is low not much for ducks to hide in need some rain bad


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 27, 2010)

Pintail, you know you weren't on the hill, you hunt lake hartwell!


----------



## crawdad24 (Nov 27, 2010)

I hunted Clarks Hill hard for 4 years straight and the truth is you will have 5 bad shoots to 1 good shoot, I dont consider 3 or 4 ducks a good shoot.  To be successful  you have to spend alot of time scouting and burn alot of gas to find them.  Then pray on your way to the boat ramp that nobody else has found the same ducks, and if they did you got up early enough to beat them to the spot.  Oh, and then if you beat them there hope that they have enough respect to back off and go somewhere else, and not set up 100 yds down the bank, and sky bust everything that buzzes your dekes.  But YES you can have a great shoot on the Hill, she's just gonna make you work for it.


----------

